# مراحل تصنيع الخشب المستعمل



## Rabea996 (16 يونيو 2011)

اعزائي المهندسين الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد ان اعرف عن كيفية تدوير الخشب المستعمل بعد اشتجلابه الي المصنع
تحياتي
ربيع المسكري:77:


----------



## adison2000 (8 يوليو 2013)

في الحقيقة لست متأكداً إن كان الموضوع يناسب القسم المنقول إليه ..
أرجو من الإشراف إتخاذ ما يلزم بخصوصه ..


----------



## عبدالله حامد مسفر (11 يوليو 2013)

موضوع رائع


----------



## المهندس محمو ناصر (19 يوليو 2013)

الموضوع بحاجة إلى شرح
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## samiralsurihi (20 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------

